# Osama Bin Laden wurde getötet



## Soramac (2. Mai 2011)

Viele werden es jetzt erfahren in den Nachrichten. Osama Bin Laden has been killed.

1. Nachricht hier in Amerika





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (2. Mai 2011)

[url="http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/binladen116.html"]Tagesschau
[/url]
Blogeintrag zu CNN meldung

Naja, und selbst wenn, seine "Jünger" wird das nicht stören, dann wird halt sein Stellvertreter weiter machen und die Jungs noch mehr aufhetzen... die Anschlagszahlen werden sich vermutlich verdoppeln, immerhin haben die den Chef gekillt.


----------



## Leonalis (2. Mai 2011)

Live stream atm

http://thelede.blogs...obamas-address/ 


Ich sehe schon die Wortspiel-witze zwischen Obama und Osama


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2011)

Da freut sich der Patriotismus in Amerika oder eher die Rachegelüste.

Mal gucken, ob das nicht wieder dazu führt, dass Amerika Ziel großer Terroranschläge wird. Al Quaida besteht nicht nur aus einem Mann...

Edit: Und es spricht nicht auch für Amerika, dass man über 9 Jahre braucht :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Mai 2011)

Das wird jetzt wieder Krieg geben, wenn die Meldungen überhaupt stimmen. D:


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2011)

Einen Mann zur Strecke bringen hilft überhaupt nicht.
Es werden weiterhin Anschläge kommen.
Aber schade das sie ihn nicht Lebend gefasst haben. Bisschen ausquätschen zu den
ganzen Anschlägen hätte vielleicht etwas gebracht..

Ein großartiger Erfolg war das jetzt nicht


----------



## Testare (2. Mai 2011)

Ui Klasse, ein Mensch ist tot...

Einer der als Verantwortlicher hingestellt wurde. War er es denn? So oft wie die Medien einen belügen zweifel ich an allem was uns da so verkauft wird.... 
Und die Welt ändert das auh nicht *Schulterzuck*


----------



## Sharwen (2. Mai 2011)

Das was Razyl schrieb, befürchte ich auch. Wer weiß, was jetzt erst für eine Welle losgetreten worden ist. Vielleicht gar keine, vielleicht werden die USA weggebombt. 

Aber andererseits... wer weiß obs stimmt, vielleicht hatten die ihn schon länger UND ausgequetscht. Und nun umgebracht, weil er nicht mehr von nutzen für sie war. 9 Jahre lang soll der noch frei rum gelaufen sein? Weiß nicht ob ich das so glauben kann. Wurde ja schon einmal irgendwo vermutet, dass Osama sowieso schon längst tot war und die Videobotschaften von einem Double war...


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2011)

also ich glaub schon das sie jetzt erst bin laden gekillt haben,aber das seh ich zweigeteilt...auf der einen seite freut es mich dass der drahtzieher des 9.septembers endlich seine strafe bekommen hat,andererseits wird es jetzt erst recht wieder racheakte geben udn es wird fröhlich überall auf der welt weitergebombt...
das spezialkommando hat in meinen augen auch versagt,da sie bin laden mit sicherheit lebend einfangen sollten.jetzt wird er zum märtyrer.das schlimmste was eigentlich pasieren konnte
mal sehen was das terrornetzwerk sich jetzt als passende antwort einfallen lässt...


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich ist der Fred nicht gleich wieder zu, weils ja doch recht politisch ist...

aber ich muss meinen Vorrednern zustimmen: Nützen im "Kampf gegen den Terror" wird das überhaupt nix, denn es warten warscheinlich schon zig Brüder, Cousins und andere Nachfolger darauf, in Aktion treten zu können.
Erst Recht nachdem ihr Anführer hingerichtet wurde (wenn man den Meldungen eines Kopfschusses durch US Spezialisten glauben darf), wird es jetzt eher mehr Terror geben als vorher.

Was es da also zu jubeln gibt, weiß ich nicht genau. Wohl einfach eine spontane Reaktion, Freude auf Genugtuung hinsichtlich 9/11.


----------



## Zylenia (2. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bpBNkUEO-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allahu Akbar

Das wird nur noch mehr Gewalt gegen die ungläubigen Amerikaner schüren.
Sobald eine Religion fanatisch wird,wird es kompliziert,das sah man schon damals an den Kreuzzügen.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dafür, den heutigen Tag mit sofortiger Wirkung zu einem gesetzlichen Feiertag anzuerkennen. Dann könnte ich nach Hause!

Der Name des Feiertages? "Osama-slay-day"


----------



## alburak (2. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Aber schade das sie ihn nicht Lebend gefasst haben. Bisschen ausquätschen zu den
> ganzen Anschlägen hätte vielleicht etwas gebracht..



was hätte das gebracht? NICHTS!!!
aber so wie du sehe ich das als keine grosse leistung.
10 jahre suche und 2 unebrechtigte kriege später ist die welt für die ami immer noch nicht sicherer.

naja, vll hauen sie irgendwann syrien, iran und wer weiss wen noch um.
das chaos in nordafrika kommt denen vll aktuell gelegen, aber wer weiss wie die zukunft aussieht.
schliesslich ist osama durch die hilfe der amis zu dem geworden, was er war.
achja und die bösen taliban, haben doch auch kurz vor 9/11 auch noch geschäfte mit bush gemacht.
waren die nicht sogar in texas auf seiner ranch?
ach und saddam hatte wo nochmal seine waffen her?


ein grosses lol richtung amerika.
ich glaube hier passt das beispiel mit rom.


----------



## Kurator (2. Mai 2011)

Alle die meinen, dass so etwas nicht nützt, möchte einmal die Frage stellen, was es denn genützt hat, dass man Hitler versucht hat zu töten? Wäre er 3 Jahre früher gestorben, hätte das ja auch nichts gebacht oder? Der Tod eines Menschen kann sehr wohl etwas verändern. Sowohl zum guten wie auch zum Schlechtne. Die Zeit wird zeigen, was es hier war. Aber dass jemand einfach so Osama ersetzen kann denke ich kaum. Denn auch wenn ich dies nur sehr ungern sage, war er doch ein Genie. Wie Hitler auch. Sicherlich wird Al-Kaida weiter bestehen, die Frage ist in welcher Effektivität.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2011)

Mag für die Amis ja was Tolles sein, dennoch, auch wenn er ein hohes Tier in der Terror-Welt war, war er dennoch nur einer unter vielen und wird bestimmt schnell ersetzt werden :S


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> Alle die meinen, dass so etwas nicht nützt, möchte einmal die Frage stellen, was es denn genützt hat, dass man Hitler versucht hat zu töten? Wäre er 3 Jahre früher gestorben, hätte das ja auch nichts gebacht oder? Der Tod eines Menschen kann sehr wohl etwas verändern. Sowohl zum guten wie auch zum Schlechtne. Die Zeit wird zeigen, was es hier war. Aber dass jemand einfach so Osama ersetzen kann denke ich kaum. Denn auch wenn ich dies nur sehr ungern sage, war er doch ein Genie. Wie Hitler auch. Sicherlich wird Al-Kaida weiter bestehen, die Frage ist in welcher Effektivität.
> 
> mfg Kurator



Pass auf was du sagst, als das letzte Mal Hitler in einem Thread als Genie bezeichnet wurde, sind die Mods gleich gesprungen und betreffende User als "geschichtsunwissend" deklariert worden...*grml*

Allerdings... so muss ich dir zustimmen. 
Wir können jetzt noch nicht wissen, ob und was es bringen wird. Ändern wird sich sicher etwas, ob gut oder schlecht, wird sich noch weisen. Ich hoffe, dass es gut ist. Sowohl der Osten als auch der Westen hat wegen der ganzen Terrorsache mehr als genug gelitten.


----------



## odinxd (2. Mai 2011)

Testare schrieb:


> Ui Klasse, ein Mensch ist tot...
> 
> Einer der als Verantwortlicher hingestellt wurde. War er es denn? So oft wie die Medien einen belügen zweifel ich an allem was uns da so verkauft wird....
> Und die Welt ändert das auh nicht *Schulterzuck*



Hm ich bezweifle doch ganz stark, das die Medien die Videos von Osamas Ansprache, in welcher er zugegeben hat das er oder seine Organisation dahinter stecken und mit weiteren Anschlägen und so weiter gedroht hat, einfach erfinden. 
Wenn das wirklich stimmt (noch habe ich nichts weiteres gesehen aber gucke gleich^^) dann sollte man froh sein, dass das Monster tot ist aber bringen wirds bestimmt nicht viel. Der Platz wird weitergegeben und neue Anschläge geplant bei solchen fanatischen Idioten.


----------



## alburak (2. Mai 2011)

genie und wahnsinn sind näher beieinander als man denkt.
alles eine ansichtssache.

gute redner sind keine genies.
dazu zählt weder addi noch osama.

antiamerikanismus ist nichts neues und auch keine erfindung der taliban/osama/iraker/iraner
ich sage bewusst nicht araber, weil nicht nur diese leute ein groll gegen amerika hegen. und auch nicht der moslems.
kenne genug die nicht so denken dank osama in ihren freiheiten geschnitten fühlen.

die meisten (hier) wissen auch nicht wie es sich anfühlt immer verdächtigt zu werden nur weil man einer bestimmten religion angehört.
aber egal, darum geht es nicht.

ob der tod addis wirklich was geändert hätte? wer weiss?
naja, ich hab c&c red alert (teil1) gespielt. ^^
stalin war auch nicht ohne.

osama ist ersetzbar. und seine idee (die nicht unbedingt von ihm stammt) ist in vielen köpfen.
der islam ist auch nicht ausgestorben, weil mohammed gestorben ist.
moses ist tod, aber wir haben immer noch die 10 gebote.
nur mit dem unterschied, das osamas "freunde" seine gebote ernster nehmen als manch einer die 10 gebote.

fanatische religiongruppen haben alle einen rad ab. egal ob moslem, römisch katholisch oder protestanten.
haben nicht erwachsene leute in irland in den 90ern mit steinen auf kleine kinder geschmissen, weil sie einer anderen richtung der christlichen glaubensgemeinschaft angehört haben?


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Ichd enke, Genie ist etwas, das jeder für sich selbst definieren muss. Wer für den einen ein Genie ist (was nicht heißen muss, dass man gutheißt, was derjenige tut), ist es für den anderen vielleicht nicht. Darum ist es eher sinnlos meiner Meinung nach, darüber zu diskutieren, und nicht richtig, jemanden wegen dieser Meinung als unwissend oder sonstw as zu deklarieren. (nichta uf dich bezogen @ alburak, sondern auf die von mir zuvor erwähnte Diskussion, wo der Mod dann eingegriffen hat  ) 

Ansonsten muss ich dir absolut zustimmen. Es sind nicht die Moslems, es sind nicht die Christen, es sind nicht die schwarzen, weißen oder gelben, es sind die Fanatiker. War immer so, wird vermutlich immer so sein.


----------



## alburak (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss ich dir absolut zustimmen. Es sind nicht die Moslems, es sind nicht die Christen, es sind nicht die schwarzen, weißen oder gelben, es sind die Fanatiker. War immer so, wird vermutlich immer so sein.



genau so!!
vergesst was ich geschrieben hab. diese knapp 2 zeilen sagen so ziemlich alles was ich meine.

danke dir.


----------



## MrBlaki (2. Mai 2011)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Was lange überfällig.


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss ich dir absolut zustimmen. Es sind nicht die Moslems, es sind nicht die Christen, es sind nicht die schwarzen, weißen oder gelben, es sind die Fanatiker. War immer so, wird vermutlich immer so sein.


da hatta recht. Und ich glaube es war Jack Bauer der Osama erwischt hat....


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> da hatta recht. Und ich glaube es war Jack Bauer der Osama erwischt hat....



Sie, aber danke. 
*g*
Na, wer ihn erwischt hat, ist mir persönlich egal. Ich bin eher gespannt, was jetzt kommt.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2011)

alburak schrieb:


> genie und wahnsinn sind näher beieinander als man denkt.
> alles eine ansichtssache.
> 
> der islam ist auch nicht ausgestorben, weil mohammed gestorben ist.
> moses ist tod, aber wir haben immer noch die 10 gebote.




ich denke weder hitler noch bin laden waren genies oder wahnsinnige,sondern fanatiker...also menschen die für ihre ziele sogar andere menschen töten.egal ob einen,100 oder 1 Mio. Menschen...
und vergleichbar sind beide überhaupt gar nicht.und ich behaupte das es was gebracht hätte wenn man hitler bei einem anschlag getötet hätte weil er die leitfigur einer ganzen verblendeten generation war.zumindest wäre der "Endkrieg" nicht so lange gelaufen und nicht so radikal.es hätten wahrscheinlich hunderttausende menschen überlebt

und der islam lebt erst durch seinen propheten mohamed.da scheinst du was durcheinander zu bringen.genau wie die Gebote durch moses überbracht worden als gottes wille und nicht von ihm stammten


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich schätze, über Genie lässt sich streiten. Ich persönlich denke, dass Hitler und Goebbels (der hat ja die ganze Propaganda gemacht, und man kann ovn ihm halten was man will, er wusste auf jeden fall, was er tat - da gab's übrigens vor ein paar Monaten, irgendwann im winter glaube ich, einen verdammt guten zweiteiligen Artikel in der Profil... muss ich mal raussuchen =) ) auf jeden fall ziemlich intelligent waren und wussten, wie sie die Massen für sich gewinnen und das, was sie taten, so zu verkleiden, dass es trotzdem gewollt wurde. Sei es nur das Gefühl für den richtigen Zeitpunkt. Ob das schon als genial zu bezeichne ist.. ich schätze, da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung =) 

Aber die Quintessenz seiner Aussage, nämlich dass es der Fanatismus ist und nicht die Religion/Überzeugung an sich, stimmt mMn schon.


----------



## alburak (2. Mai 2011)

genau gottes wille....... [schmunzel]

also wenn man gott ausklammert und sagen wir moses ist nicht prophet sondern ein schlauer mann der eine ordnung in einer gemeinschaft errichten wollte.
dann könnten die 10 gebote auch von ihm sein.

ich mein bis auf die ausnahme der ersten 3 gebote (die nur da sind um den kleinen menschen zu zeigen, das jemand grösseres da ist)
sind alle anderen gebote (auch ohne gottes beiwerk) eine gute richtlinie um zivilisiert zu leben.

ich soll nicht töten, weil ich ja dann auch getötet werden könnte. ich soll nicht stehlen, damit mir nicht bestohlen werden kann. ehebrechen blabla
alles heutzutage für jeden verständlich und viele leben nach diesen regeln ohne christ zu sein.

über 5000 jahre judentum, 2000 jahre christentum und knapp 1500 jahre islam. aber noch kein hinweis auf den grossen schöpfer.
vll ist mein nick schon hinweis, aber ich bin nicht praktizierender moslem, was bedeutet das ich da reingeboren wurde.
hasse aber weder juden, christen noch amis. was ich aber verstehe ist der widerstand gegen die amis. und der wird nicht mit dem tot von osame zuende gehen.

btw: nur solange die usa stark ist, könnte ein riesen krieg im nahen osten verhindert werden. israel ist mit dem rücken an der wand (mittelmeer) umzingelt von leuten, die nicht so gut auf die zusprechen sind. ohne die unterstützung der usa würde da ein chaos ausbrechen.

achja, viele amis sind fanatiker ..oh pardon.. da heisst es ja patriot.
wenn man über ungebildete terroristen redet, sollte man die kreationisten in amerika nicht vergessen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Mai 2011)

Ab 03:37 Schauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0F4WSIoHBvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich schätze, über Genie lässt sich streiten. Ich persönlich denke, dass Hitler und Goebbels (der hat ja die ganze Propaganda gemacht, und man kann ovn ihm halten was man will, er wusste auf jeden fall, was er tat - da gab's übrigens vor ein paar Monaten, irgendwann im winter glaube ich, einen verdammt guten zweiteiligen Artikel in der Profil... muss ich mal raussuchen =) ) auf jeden fall ziemlich intelligent waren und wussten, wie sie die Massen für sich gewinnen und das, was sie taten, so zu verkleiden, dass es trotzdem gewollt wurde. Sei es nur das Gefühl für den richtigen Zeitpunkt. Ob das schon als genial zu bezeichne ist.. ich schätze, da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung =)


Ich sags mal so: Um Leute für ein Projekt zu gewinnen, muss man nicht besonders intelligent sein, es genügt, ein guter Redner zu sein. Stichwort: Rhetorik.


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Um Leute für ein Projekt zu gewinnen, muss man nicht besonders intelligent sein, es genügt, ein guter Redner zu sein. Stichwort: Rhetorik.



Jedoch muiss man auch fähig sein, diese Rhetorik richtig einzusetzen. Man sieht an vielen POlitikern, dass sie es nicht sind. Das wiederum halte ich für Intelligenz.


----------



## Dracun (2. Mai 2011)

Leute ihr wisst doch Politische Diskussionen werden hier immer geschlossen und das dies in einer politischen Diskussion ausartet ist doch klar.  
So Osama ist "angeblich" Tod. Woher wisst ihr das? Habt ihr seinen Leichnam gesehen? Oder sonstiges? Ich denke nicht. Aber wenn er wirklich tot sein sollte, dann Gute Nacht Amerika, könnt ne Bombenstimmung bei euch geben.


----------



## alburak (2. Mai 2011)

man könnte sagen, die haben eine schlacht gewonnen, der krieg geht weiter.

egal wie oft die sagen/schreiben "Mission abgeschlossen"



das filmchen oben ist interessant, wird aber bestimmt von der hälfte der zuschauer als weitere verschwörungstheorie abgetan.
gab auch genug filme über den 9/11, wo die bush regierung im vorfeld darüber bescheid wussten.
es gab mal ne seite wo über die zukunft der staaten gesprochen wird. so eine NEW WORLD ORDER.
diese war sogar älter als der konflikt mit den taliban.

9/11 war nur ein guter grund die pläne sofort zu verwirklichen.
billiges öl steht ebenso drauf, und was haben sich die amis dann in irak sofort unter den finger gerissen?

egal, b2t:
genaue beweise gibt es nicht, und nochmal die leiche (wie zu saddam und seinen söhnen) zu zeigen wäre sehr geschmacklos, sogar für die amis.
die betsehen doch drauf das im tv keine toten soldaten gezeigt werden sollen. mogadishu war ja schon ein fiasko.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2011)

alburak schrieb:


> also wenn man gott ausklammert und sagen wir moses ist nicht prophet sondern ein schlauer mann der eine ordnung in einer gemeinschaft errichten wollte.dann könnten die 10 gebote auch von ihm sein.
> ich mein bis auf die ausnahme der ersten 3 gebote (die nur da sind um den kleinen menschen zu zeigen, das jemand grösseres da ist)
> sind alle anderen gebote (auch ohne gottes beiwerk) eine gute richtlinie um zivilisiert zu leben.
> 
> ...




geb dir in allen drei punkten recht...vor allem im letzten punkt sind die hardliner nach wie vor in den usa gefährlich.die wollten doch auch schon wieder mit zig tausend ledernacken in lybien einmarschieren um gaddafi zu meucheln


----------



## cell81469 (2. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...freut es mich dass der drahtzieher des 9.septembers...



am 9 September war doch gar nicht mal soviel los^^ Richtig Action gabs doch erst am 11.9.


Und Naja einer mehr oder einer weniger interessiert doch eh keinen solangs noch welche gibt.


----------



## Zeru1984 (2. Mai 2011)

Gewalt erzeugt fast immer Gewalt, wer nun so naiv ist und denkt, der Krieg wäre gewonnen, der wird schon bald eines besseren belehrt werden!

Ganz ehrlich? Die US-Regierung hätte Bin Laden niemals töten dürfen, er hätte vor ein Gericht gestellt werden und verurteilt werden müssen, so, wie es zivilisierte Staaten machen sollten.

So zumindest meine Meinung!

Gruß


----------



## Geowulf (2. Mai 2011)

Was hat er gedroppt?
HC oder normal? Gz zum Worldfirstkill!


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Geowulf schrieb:


> Was hat er gedroppt?
> HC oder normal? Gz zum Worldfirstkill!



Ichw eiß nicht, ob solche Witze im Moment angebracht sind... >.> 
Das ist ein weltpolitisch extrem brisantes Thema. Nja. Vielleicht liegts nur an mir, dass ich nicht drüberl achen kann.


----------



## Trez (2. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> auf der einen seite freut es mich dass der drahtzieher des *9.septembers* endlich seine strafe bekommen hat



1. Es war der 11. September(Ami-Datumsformat 9/11)

*Achtung, Verschwörung*(wer nicht weiterlesen will soll es lassen)


Spoiler



2. Gibt es irgendwelche Beweise für das Ableben von OBL?

-Es wurde nur berichtet, dass er von einer Gruppe SEALs hingerichtet wurde.
-Er soll auf hoher See bestattet worden sein(Islamische Tradition[Leichnam muss innerhalb von 24h beigesetzt werden]. Feuer- als auch Seebestattungen sind nicht erlaubt)
-Die Nachricht kommt zu einer günstigen Zeit(baldige Präsi-Wahl/Sympathieverlust Obamas etc.)
-Bis auf das Wort eines Politikers haben wir also keine handfesten Beweise ob er nun wirklich tot ist.(Es braucht jetzt keiner mit dem schlecht geshoppten Foto kommen)


----------



## Kurator (2. Mai 2011)

Natürlich wollte ich niemals irengdetwas gut heissen, was von diesen "Menschen" getan wurde. Jemanden zu finden, welcher schlimmer war als Hitler dürfte wohl ziemlich schwierig sein. Nur nicht, dass mir am Ende noch Hitlerverehrung angedichtet wird. Die ganze Sache jedoch nur auf blosse Rethorik zu schieben wäre leicht Geschichtsfremd. In keinem politischen System kann man nur mit Rethorik an die Macht kommen. Damit kann evtl. die Öffentlichkeit beeinflusst werden, diese muss aber erste einmal erreicht werden können. Zudem gibt es meines Wissens nach keinen guten Rethoriker der nachweislich dumm war.
Ein Terrornetzwerk aufzubauen wie Bin Laden es getan hat, ist eine ziemliche Leistung. Dies alles zu koordinieren, zu planen und am Laufen zu erhalten ist nicht einfach. Dazu gehört ein grosser Intellekt mit genau so grosser Schaffenskraft. Dies macht das ganze eigentlich umso tragischer. Denn eine solche Person hätte sehr wohl, sehr viel zum Positiven verändern können.
Ich denke einer der grössten Fehler die heute gemacht werden ist, dass solche Leute einfach in die Rethorikecke geschoben werden und dadurch sehr stark unterschätzt werden. Sich knapp 10 Jahre vor mehr als einem Geheimdienst zu verstecken ist eine Leistung, welche nicht wirklich einfach ist. Dazu gehört mehr als gut reden und motivieren können.
Und wie gesagt, dies macht es umso tragischer.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Manaori (2. Mai 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> Natürlich wollte ich niemals irengdetwas gut heissen, was von diesen "Menschen" getan wurde. Jemanden zu finden, welcher schlimmer war als Hitler dürfte wohl ziemlich schwierig sein. Nur nicht, dass mir am Ende noch Hitlerverehrung angedichtet wird. Die ganze Sache jedoch nur auf blosse Rethorik zu schieben wäre leicht Geschichtsfremd. In keinem politischen System kann man nur mit Rethorik an die Macht kommen. Damit kann evtl. die Öffentlichkeit beeinflusst werden, diese muss aber erste einmal erreicht werden können. Zudem gibt es meines Wissens nach keinen guten Rethoriker der nachweislich dumm war.
> Ein Terrornetzwerk aufzubauen wie Bin Laden es getan hat, ist eine ziemliche Leistung. Dies alles zu koordinieren, zu planen und am Laufen zu erhalten ist nicht einfach. Dazu gehört ein grosser Intellekt mit genau so grosser Schaffenskraft. Dies macht das ganze eigentlich umso tragischer. Denn eine solche Person hätte sehr wohl, sehr viel zum Positiven verändern können.
> Ich denke einer der grössten Fehler die heute gemacht werden ist, dass solche Leute einfach in die Rethorikecke geschoben werden und dadurch sehr stark unterschätzt werden. Sich knapp 10 Jahre vor mehr als einem Geheimdienst zu verstecken ist eine Leistung, welche nicht wirklich einfach ist. Dazu gehört mehr als gut reden und motivieren können.
> Und wie gesagt, dies macht es umso tragischer.
> ...





./sign. 

Mehr lässt sich dazu schwer sagen. Genau darum finde ich es ja so unangenehm, mit einer solchen Meinung als "geschichtsunwissend" dargestellt zu werdne. Gerade, wenn man sich viel mit dem Thema WKII befasst.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Viel ändern wird sich nicht. Solange der Westen - nun ja auch in Lybien - alles daran setzt, versehentlich bei ihren Einsätzen Zivilisten wegzubomben, wird es kaum ein Ende des Terrorismus geben. Ob man Dikatoren von Ölstaaten verjagen soll - darüber kann man vielleicht irgendwie reden. Aber dabei Zivilisten als "Kollateralschaden" abzutun, das geht einfach gar nicht. Die Leute lassen sich lieber von ihrem Diktator unterdrücken, als von den Befreiern unabsichtlich um die Ecke bringen - genau das gleiche wie in Afghanistan.


----------



## skyline930 (2. Mai 2011)

Das wird die Al Qaeda nicht schwächen, im Gegenteil. Die Fanatiker kümmert es mittlerweile wenig. Die ganzen Terrorzellen haben sich mittlerweile so sehr abgespalten, und unterscheiden sich untereinander so sehr (das sie sogar sich gegenseitig als "Ungläubige" bezeichnen). Racheakte und noch mehr Terrorismus inc. Bin Laden war bloß ein Symbol. Wenn er überhaupt tot ist, und kein Doppelgänger oder ähnliches, würde mich wenig wundern.


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Viel ändern wird sich nicht. Solange der Westen - nun ja auch in Lybien - alles daran setzt, versehentlich bei ihren Einsätzen Zivilisten wegzubomben, wird es kaum ein Ende des Terrorismus geben. Ob man Dikatoren von Ölstaaten verjagen soll - darüber kann man vielleicht irgendwie reden. Aber dabei Zivilisten als "Kollateralschaden" abzutun, das geht einfach gar nicht. Die Leute lassen sich lieber von ihrem Diktator unterdrücken, als von den Befreiern unabsichtlich um die Ecke bringen - genau das gleiche wie in Afghanistan.


Also wenn ich wählen muss, werd ich ehrlich gesagt lieber von nem Soldaten getötet, der daneben geschossen hat, als von nem Terroristen, ders mit Absicht tut.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Mai 2011)

Ich mach hier mal zu. Grund: Ein Cocktail aus Spam, Politik, Religion, vermischt mit 'ner Prise Halbwissen. Gefährlicher Zündstoff.


----------

